# Back at it again - Slammed Supers



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

*Updated Finally 1/28 - Slammed Supers*

Well, I don't think I have posted here much. But I figured I would as thesamba folk could care less about slammed supers, as well as most the other aircooled community!

So this is my buddies 74 super. It has my motor in it from my bug and the rest is his. we are working on getting it ready to drive over to Tampa for BugJam this year. So here is a thread that may help people in the future lay out a super, which is not the easiest task.

This is my buddies bug-










Here is mine, which is in need of a lot more work-










So if your intersted, hang out and keep an eye on what we are doing! Thanks for looking!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

:wave: oh hi to you too...

What we made over the last couple nights was a skid plate for the front end. Where the control arms mount to the frame is one area that gets damaged easily when getting the front end low on supers.

So we talked about a skid plate and protecting the control arm mounts. And this is what we came up with.



















It was a pretty easy mount up, just drilled some holes and bolted up with some 10.9 grade bolts. The plate is 3/16" and we cut it with a jigsaw and bent it with a vise and rubber mallet.



















Next up is doin what loose nuts was telling me about with the trailing arms. Gonna be yanking those out soon and going to see a buddy to weld them up!


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

A little info on the motor we are running...

It is an 1805cc stroked motor. Should be a fun little mileage motor. It is based off the one HotVW's built a while ago.










So hang out a while and I will update this periodically... enjoy :beer::beer:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Hmmm .... I need a front end skid plate like that


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

I can make them... I kept the template!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I might be interested in one, my lower control arm mounting points already got rewelded once


----------



## TNjetta1.8t (Aug 7, 2007)

finally some slammed curved window supers!
They look awesome...how is the yellow one lowered up front?

Heres what i'm working on now


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

gsusmaniac said:


> But I figured I would as thesamba folk could care less about slammed supers, as well as most the other aircooled community!



You got that right, I made the mistake of posting over there the other day to get a simple measurement (I was looking at some air struts for the front of my bus, but I didn't mention that of course). The either think you're an idiot for asking or cringe and the thought of you not being bone-stock and changing your oil every single week. :thumbdown::screwy::banghead:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

An attitude from someone on Samba!?!?...say it isn't so.:laugh:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, as I am only customizing "stupid beetles", they don't care. I just hate that mentality though. And they almost all display it there. I like all VW's air or water. Hell I own a little of each. 73 super, 81 caddy, 84 gti, 02 jetta, and even a 64 chevelle! I just don't get why people can't just enjoy car. I will find a site without the "elitist" attitude one day!

As for the super we are working on, we got some mad work to get done stat, so stay tuned!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

gsusmaniac said:


> So we talked about a skid plate and protecting the control arm mounts. And this is what we came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup: Very cool


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> An attitude from someone on Samba!?!?...say it isn't so.:laugh:


I BELIVE OVER THERE ITS "IF IT AINT SPLIT, IT AINT CHIT" BUT I STILL LIKE READIN OVER THERE NOW AND THEN.:wave:

AND BACK ON TOPIC SUPERS AINT MY THING BUT I STILL RESPECT YOUR AIRCOOLEDS. THE GERMAN LOOK IS GROWING ON ME.:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I hate supers + I hate the german look = love people with ACVW..


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

71sbeetle said:


> I might be interested in one, my lower control arm mounting points already got rewelded once


You'll have to keep an eye on the classifides to see if he's selling them....:laugh:..just bust'n [email protected]


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i wish to see more about this "slammed superbeetle" of which i was told was impossible when i first joined here


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

justing1234 said:


> i wish to see more about this "slammed superbeetle" of which i was told was impossible when i first joined here


Lets see some pics of your super!

Who told you it was impossible? I think what you will find most difficult is the front suspension. Even the "super low" kit from topline only gives a max of a 6" drop if you use there sport springs in there kit. So we are going to take a different route.

You do have to flip the tie-rods though, and even then I am not sure we will have the clearance needed. We may need to get in there and clearance a little body metal :sly:

On the yellow bug up top you are looking at 71-73 adjustable struts with 71-73 control arms on a 74 bug. And there is about 150 lbs in the front end to make it sit lower. To get the drop we want we will be removing the adjust-a-strut setup and turning it into coils.

The process is fairly simple from what I have read and has been done. I found a DIY and parts list so hopefully we will be going at it soon. 

This is the lowest bug I have had so far. The previous owner had done some wierd front apron thing and widened all the fenders. I just got hold of it and painted it in the middle of a field and rolled it... it was free 










It was a 73 and this was with me sitting in it where my control arms mounted. This is why I made the skid plate!


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

TNjetta1.8t said:


> finally some slammed curved window supers!
> They look awesome...how is the yellow one lowered up front?
> 
> Heres what i'm working on now


It is pretty much lowered with this setup minus the sport springs.












JDII said:


> I BELIVE OVER THERE ITS "IF IT AINT SPLIT, IT AINT CHIT" BUT I STILL LIKE READIN OVER THERE NOW AND THEN.:wave:
> 
> AND BACK ON TOPIC SUPERS AINT MY THING BUT I STILL RESPECT YOUR AIRCOOLEDS. THE GERMAN LOOK IS GROWING ON ME.:thumbup:


I like the german look bugs. I actually have an STI motor in my garage and a 944 brake and trailing arm setup at a friends. Maybe one day I will make a fast bug!



LooseNuts said:


> I hate supers + I hate the german look = love people with ACVW..


I hate people who get free 59 bugs  

I drive supers cause as you can see I am not a little person :laugh: I am 6'5" and 286 lbs. The curved window supers fit me a little better that the early bugs do!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

my super is stock right meow, but im going more of a german look style (if i keep it) and soon will be lower


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

gsusmaniac said:


> It is pretty much lowered with this setup minus the sport springs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

on the yellow and red bugs what wheels are those? i think i might like them


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

They are the same set. ATS Classics... not an easy set of wheel to find.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

gsusmaniac said:


> They are the same set. ATS Classics... not an easy set of wheel to find.


Nice super! :thumbup: 

but i beg to differ on the ATS Classics tho. A very classic awesome wheel, and depending on the size and width theres still many out there at reasonable prices. Of course, as with anything else, you have know where to look...


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok... your right. Let me rephrase that. 15x5.5's are hard to find :beer:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

15x7


----------



## TNjetta1.8t (Aug 7, 2007)

gsusmaniac said:


> It is pretty much lowered with this setup minus the sport springs.


thats pretty much what I have..how the hell are you so much lower?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Look how clean and organized all that stuff is...you polish, hug, and tuck in ya tools man?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

lol, nah, I just wipe them down and put them back when I'm done ..... or maybe my wife does


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like ya perform surgery out there.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

zzzdanz said:


> Looks like ya perform surgery out there.


lol, well, the tools are still in nice and in place (well not right now some of them are on the floor around my Bug since I am still working on it) but that picture was taken 2 years ago, since then the work area has filled up with all kinds of stuff  I need to clean it again, then I'll get a picture. But yes, my wife is really helpful and when we're done working on something she'll usually wipe the tools down and put them away while I go on a test drive.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

My wife doesn't go in the garage cuz it smells like " old beetle bus grease". I think I'll spend an hr. today cleaning up some of my tools and putting them away...amazing the pile of tools ya end up with after messing with ya ride for a few hrs.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Hehe yeah I guess I'm lucky, my wife helps me work on the cars. Back when we lived in California she even pulled the engine out of the Bug for me while I was at work (she knew I needed to take it out so she decided why not now) lol ...


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JD's wife doesn't bother working on his rides...she buys him rides.....the bastard!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> JD's wife doesn't bother working on his rides...she buys him rides.....the bastard!


dan why you got to hate. She just luvs me man. She dont do much work on it but she is all bout keepin it clean. 

oh yea I know who my father is and she didnt buy me the oval she just approved the purchase.:facepalm:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not hate'n bro...it's jealousy.:laugh:..you're a lucky man bro!


----------



## ProjectSuper (Dec 22, 2003)

What Wheels/Tires/Bolt Pattern does the Yellow Super have and the Red Super Beetle have?

Its a great looking Setup! :thumbup:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

The bolt pattern is 4x130, tires are 165/45/15 front and rears, wheels are ATS Classic 15x5.5 :beer:

My tools look like Garey's, but my wife has nothing to do with it! The closest she gets to helping is when I get her out there to pump the brakes.


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

TNjetta1.8t said:


> thats pretty much what I have..how the hell are you so much lower?


You have a 71-73? And also have the sport springs? And what tires you running?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm going to have to change my 165/85/15 front 195/65/15 rears to 175/65/15 front and 205/65/15 rears 
Oh yeah and it's nice to have my wife help me out all the time, always helps to have an extra set of hands ! Now if only I could get her to work on the cars in a bikini instead of just when washing the cars


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

finally! 
Thx for postin' this thread. 

Believe it or not, when I 1st posted here, I got flammed by a fello AC 'texer 'cause I'm new to the aircooled scene lol.

Eitherway, 2nd time deems a better crowd:thumbup:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

the12for12 said:


> finally!
> Thx for postin' this thread.
> 
> Believe it or not, when I 1st posted here, I got flammed by a fello AC 'texer 'cause I'm new to the aircooled scene lol.
> ...


It happens, and it will be even worse since you have a super. Just the way it is!

One thing I learned was to take everything with a grain of salt. It was funny, when I first got a super people were like.." why a stoopid beetle?" Then when I was done with it, it was..." well I don't usually like supers, but I really like yours!" :beer::beer:

So just build for yourself, ignore the jerks who harass you... and have fun with it. What are your plans for it? Are you driving it right now?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

If ya get flamed in here, tell them to take a flying fook.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

zzzdanz said:


> If ya get flamed in here, tell them to take a flying fook.


No worries, I've been here much longer than most, so yep...




gsusmaniac said:


> It happens, and it will be even worse since you have a super. Just the way it is! What are your plans for it? Are you driving it right now?


It drives and cranks fine, I'm just lacking the motivation to wrench on it [email protected]! Suspension work and a proper stance would work, so yep... it will be driven daily.










And as far as the 'tex goes, I became an outcast years ago when I put carbs on my watercooled VWs:laugh:. 











*Thx for the support brethren, now POST more motivational pix.*


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

carbs are all the rage on the MK I and MK II's these days


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

That is the truth... 

I will have some more picks up tomorrow, got the trailing arms off tonight after tracking down a 17mm allen wrench! :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> carbs are all the rage on the MK I and MK II's these days


I remember messing with carbs on them back in the 80's. Gsxr 1100 carbs or FJ 1200's..back before most of the mk1 crowd was even born.

How many of them are thinking "there's no such thing as a GSXR 1100!" :laugh:...that bike raised the bar


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Haha... I was born in the 80's :laugh:

Anyways., here are a few updates-

After a little cursing we got these bastards off!



















Now we have a trunk full of parts...










I went by a welder and ran over some ideas with him. Now I am gonna make a jig and get to work on these arms. Then take them to him for the final welding!

And here is my idea for the rear skid plate. The front of the plate will bolt to the trans cradle. The solid red is going to be some 3/4' square tubing welded up to make a crossmember to the rear part of the plate to bolt to. There are some holes in the frame/boddy already there we can bolt it too.

Then the Yellow are going to be rubber inserts to absorb a little shock back there in the event of an impact. And the green is going to be the plate. It will also be 3/16's aluminum with speed holes for cooling and oil changing purposes.










More updates soon! Stay tuned... :beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Born in the 80's!.....son? that you? :laugh:.....:laugh:


----------



## AircooledKevin (Mar 12, 2006)

Damn, slammed supers on ats classics is hot ****!

Still hold a soft spot for supers, my first bug was a 73 super


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks man... there will be some more updates tonight. Went and picked up the metal for the rear skid, trailing arm jig, and drop plates yesterday!

Also met some new VW people in there area. Always nice to find people to work on cars with you!


----------



## AircooledKevin (Mar 12, 2006)

For sure.

lucky for me one of my good friends is also a vw nut. There is a small group of us who help/work/cruise together.


----------



## westypoo (Jan 17, 2010)

heres my super. most of the pics where taken at Wuste this year. mine is a 73' and i bought a 74 parts superbeetle and swapped the front suspension out for the 74' and put it on my 73. reason for it (that most don't know) is that mk1 struts are a DIRECT bolt up to 74 newer supers. so i got ahold of raceline and got their cabby front coilovers and put them on. wheels are xxr 15x8 et0 front and rears are 15x9 et0 with 195/60 rear and 195/55 front with good year eagle gt's. rear ive lowered one outer spline. motor was a 1600, but as i type this im in the process of puttin in a type4 2ltr on megasquirt. should be fun. looking to go lower and better wheels. and the wheels are for sale $500 w/ tires. their 4x100/ 4x114.5, yes i re-drilled my rotors to 4x100. keep up the good work guys. i love slammed supers. especially german lookers!


----------



## AircooledKevin (Mar 12, 2006)

damn westypoo thats sweet too. 

all my vw friends hate on supers...but i still like them. Around here solid ones have sweet prices, because people dont really want them.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That's my "learn something new" for today...very cool info. for the super guys.


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Looking good westypoo. We almost went with the 74 suspension for that reason, but in the end swapped to the 73 and are building our own coils.

How is the rubbing with those ET's?

And how many threads you have left to lower it on the front?


----------



## westypoo (Jan 17, 2010)

ya i rub a lot, ive rolled the heck outta the fenders. i got them cause they where cheap wheels with the most lip i could afford at the time, but im hoping in two weeks ill be a proud owner of 4 16in BBS RS's. then it will REALLY look good. im also painting the car as well. im painting it audi nimbus gray. the interior ive built a custom dash that i have wrapped in carbon fiber look black vinyl with porsche 914 gauges. 

as far as the coils are concerned...i bet i still have at least 3inches of threads left to go lower. 

future plans for wuste2012 are to have it painted, BBS's all detailed, coil overs in the rear (deleting the torshions in the rear) disk brakes in the rear, ditch the steering box for R&P, and slamm it more. other than that...i started this project of having a running driving project, and its been a blast since. its been a dream of mine to build a german look super. my first bug was a 71 super. so i hope you all are having fun with your supers. let the purists hate on our fat chicks, cause it will continue to keep our supers low cost and fun! that it what it all about for me. im just having fun with this car. 

sorry for the long post and dont mean to hi jack this thread, just saw it and wanted to add to the support and love. ESPICALLY being as where on the vortex. lol.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

gsusmaniac said:


>


any chance the OP would be willing to share the flat pattern/template for that skid plate? maybe even just a scan of it with some dimensions? 

cheers
:beer::beer:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

I'll do you one better. Give me a day or so and I will scan it at my friends shop to scale and you can print it from that!


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

gsusmaniac said:


> I'll do you one better. Give me a day or so and I will scan it at my friends shop to scale and you can print it from that!


Awesome! no rush, anything helps, i was going to make a flat pattern in SolidWorks and have the guys in my fab shop make me one on a friday afternoon :laugh:

Thanks!


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

What year is it going on? 

There is a difference in the section of the frame head where the control arm mounts between 73 and 74. And maybe even between 72 and 73... I don't have one to compare.

But I know this one we made is for a 74. To put it on my 73 I am going to have to extend the bolts mount a little over a quarter of an inch. So if needed, I will draw that into the pattern.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

ahh, good catch! mine is a '73.


----------



## westypoo (Jan 17, 2010)

x2...id love a scan of this as well. mine is also a 73'!


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Alright... I will get it up as soon as I get by our graphics shop. :beer:

Now for an update... been trying to get things done!

Got my son out to inspect our work-










Said the exhaust was fine but it NEEDS MORE LOW!!!! :laugh:










We made the bar that is going to support the rear skid plate... it will bolt where the bumpers bolt too. Simple design but should be more than effective! 










And it tucks up under a lot more than it looks in this picture! Once back on the ground you won't barely see it.










Then got the metal cut for the rear skid plate. Haven't put the holes in it or bent it up yet. But at least the cutting is done!










Then we tore into the front stuts and got them all disassembled. A couple of the ball joint bolts were seized up which made for a fun removal!










Then threw some new parts in the front to tighten up some of the slop!










Also scored some 17x7 & 17x9 Cup II's... traded my 14" fuchs for them! Gotta get them blasted and powder-coated. Stopped by and talked to them today and it will run around $300 to be done!










More coming soon, got parts ordered to make coils, and all the metal need for the rear trailing arms. In the process of making the jig now so we can produce more sets!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I got dealt 3 girls man..I want me a son damnit!...wanna sell him? :laugh:


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> I got dealt 3 girls man..I want me a son damnit!...wanna sell him? :laugh:



Ehhh, I got a girl, too. Just gotta start 'em off early enough before they get exposed to Barbies and crap.


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Haha... My wife wants a girl but I have told that I have had dreams about having 3 boys! She was not happy and said I am living in the garage if that happens, I told her that's fine :laugh:

Don't think she would like me selling off the first-born. Maybe we can work out a trade for the second, then she can have a daughter. But be warned, if they turn out as big as me, good luck feeding him! My son already eats anything you put in front of him, then takes after the food on your plate!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Foods cheap bro..buy clothes for teen girls. ..Gonna be living in the garage sounds good to me. I'ld climb in the bus and sleep like a baby..nice and quiet.

If I was younger I'ld keep trying til I got a boy....it's all good.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Foods cheap bro..buy clothes for teen girls. ..Gonna be living in the garage sounds good to me. I'ld climb in the bus and sleep like a baby..nice and quiet.
> 
> If I was younger I'ld keep trying til I got a boy....it's all good.


werd. got to girls one boy.

20 year old girl 12 year old girl 19 year old boy


the boy i can put whatever one kick him in the a$$ and send him out the door.

the girls on the other hand. we got to talk about what to wear. go get the missing items she needs to complete an outfit, then talk about how all the close have to stay on your body when your out of the house. 


not fun and its even worse when your girls are gorgeous and THEY know they are. trust me they are. 


not that parents with ugly girls got it easy either.. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

zzzdanz said:


> Foods cheap bro..buy clothes for teen girls.
> 
> If I was younger I'ld keep trying til I got a boy....it's all good.





LooseNuts said:


> werd. got to girls one boy.
> 
> 20 year old girl 12 year old girl 19 year old boy


Dang... you guys are OLD! :laugh:

I hear ya, I am glad I had a boy first to watch after his sister if they do come! I still got a while before we try for #2... and even then I still hope it's a boy, even though I think a daughter would be awesome. 

Got my buddy coming over tonight, more car fun will surely ensue, along with some beer! Pics later!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

My Dad told me boys are MUCH easier lol (he would know after 3 daughters and 1 son )


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Had 2 birthdays this month, so, 20yr old, 19 yr. old, and 5 yr. old....And I quit drinking:screwy:

I'm surrounded by the girls..got my 2 nieces across the street and 3 more of the youngests friends that are always here.....5 sisters......quit smoking to..maybe it's 420 time.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

sound like you need to escape all that estrogen! :laugh:


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

Pick of the fat girl I would like to build


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

SCIROCCO SPEED said:


> sound like you need to escape all that estrogen! :laugh:


I'm drowning in it bro!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I'm drowning in it bro!


YOU AINT STARTED GROWIN TITS YET HAVE YA?:laugh: 

MOST OF YAW KNOW I JUST HAD A SON BUT WE GOT A LATE START BEING MARRIED FOR 14 YEARS BEFORE HE GOT HERE.

BUT MAN HE IS A TRIP AND THIS IS THE MOST FUN WE HAVE HAD. HE IS A DEFINATE BLESSING. GOT SOME COOL PICS FOR ALL US AIRCOOLED FOLKS AND WILL POST THEM UP AS SOON AS THEY GET FINISHED. THE PHOTOGRAPHER SAID BY THE END OF THE MONTH SO SHOULD BE ANY TIME NOW.

I CANT BELIVE A SUPER THREAD HAS LASTED THIS LONG.... BUT THEY ARE DOING SOME WORK IN THIS THREAD AND THE CARS ARE LOOKIN GOOD:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

still an A-cup bro...All the frig'n steroid injections I get make ya gain a ton of weight, so the tits probably aren't to far off.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

zzzdanz said:


> still an A-cup bro...All the frig'n steroid injections I get make ya gain a ton of weight, so the tits probably aren't to far off.


I'm a B cup lol, probably because I had to live with 3 sisters


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

71sbeetle said:


> I'm a B cup lol, probably because I had to live with 3 sisters





> still an A-cup bro...All the frig'n steroid injections I get make ya gain a ton of weight, so the tits probably aren't to far off.


I THOUGHT I WAS LACTATEING BUT IT WAS JUST SWEAT FROM BEING NERVOUS BOUT A NEW SON. 

OH YEA CAREFUL WITH THEM STEROIDS , MR. WINKY WILL BECOME MRS SWRINKY.:facepalm:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

ValleyGTI said:


> Pick of the fat girl I would like to build


Savior for the Curved Windshield Supers!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

The super thread is now a compare your moobs thread! :laugh:

^^That super looks sick. I actually like the gold mesh wheels on it a lot!

And JD II- as long as I work on the car, and all the yahoo's above me don't get it locked (don't get me wrong, I wouldn't want it any other way!) I willl keep the thread alive- :beer:

Stopping by the metal shop today so he can cut some 3" holes in the jig for the rear trailing arms. Then tomorrow we start cutting and tacking!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Going to look for the yahoo's..:facepalm:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

If you find em, tell em to keep up the good work


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

to be totally honest, i thought about it, and supers do look good slammed. and i'm also thinking about actually doing it, now that i know its possible. as for the speed bumps in my town, i'll just keep a jackhammer on my roof rack


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

I used to drive a pretty low super around tallahassee all the time. At first I hit everthing, bumps, potholes, road reflectors! Then one day I realized I hadn't hit anything. It just becomes a frame of mind to avoid things...

And I could get almost anywhere and avoid the speedbumps. 

So I say go for it!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya gonna need climbing gear to get out of the pot holes Justin. You can plow ya driveway with it :thumbup:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Quick update teaser... got a lot of stuff done, just don't have time to get pics up. Will this weekend though. Catch you guys up on what is going on. Until then, here you go


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

looks good! did you get those from TopLine?


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

No, after a lot of research I found Topline only uses a 71.5# spring. And it is a 12" spring, which is shorter than stock, but not what we were wanting. So we order through QA1. Got 150# springs and coilover kit which will be stiff and should keep the front from bottoming out on every little bump! 

Then we built the coilover omusing the adjust-a-strut cup kit suspension.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Topline has different springs available but not sure they go all the way to 150lbs. I use the 71lbs springs on mine and it's stiff enough, but then again I am not low


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

gsusmaniac said:


> No, after a lot of research I found Topline only uses a 71.5# spring. And it is a 12" spring, which is shorter than stock, but not what we were wanting. So we order through QA1. Got 150# springs and coilover kit which will be stiff and should keep the front from bottoming out on every little bump!
> 
> Then we built the coilover omusing the adjust-a-strut cup kit suspension.


 you gotta link for those? :thumbup:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Garey- yeah, I did a lot of reading on germanlook about what people have tried, and humble said to go with 150#'s. I don't mind them being stiff. It will help reduce body roll a lot and keep the corners off the ground! 

As for links, I will get them up for you tonight when I get home :beer:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

gsusmaniac said:


> Garey- yeah, I did a lot of reading on germanlook about what people have tried, and humble said to go with 150#'s. I don't mind them being stiff. It will help reduce body roll a lot and keep the corners off the ground!
> 
> As for links, I will get them up for you tonight when I get home :beer:


 I think the problem with such a stiff spring will be increased oversteer, which is not what I want, but on a lowered car it's not like it's going to be auto crossed


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Not unless we are racing for slowest times! 

as for the oversteer. Humble auto-x's his and I guess 125# spring weren't stiff enough. I'll link you to the thread later that I read.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

gsusmaniac said:


> Not unless we are racing for slowest times!
> 
> as for the oversteer. Humble auto-x's his and I guess 125# spring weren't stiff enough. I'll link you to the thread later that I read.


 Odd, it was just right with mine, and I had ****ty tires too. Very little oversteer (only if I really got into it)


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

gsusmaniac said:


> Quick update teaser... got a lot of stuff done, just don't have time to get pics up. Will this weekend though. Catch you guys up on what is going on. Until then, here you go QUOTE]
> 
> Built some 4 years ago but they haven't seen the road yet. Someday I'll finish the car.:laugh:
> Keep up with your innovations. Always like to see that. Have always been a fan of supers, especially german lookers. These springs are around 350# so they have to go. What length did you go with? Interested to see how that spring rate works for you.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Ya gonna need climbing gear to get out of the pot holes Justin. You can plow ya driveway with it :thumbup:


 it'll never leave the garage in the winter, i got a gmc to drive daily, the bug will be more of a sunday driver, but more than just sundays:thumbup: 

i decided this from watching my brother try and drive his golf down our unplowed driveway last winter. he got 4 feet and got stuck and pulled it down the driveway with a truck, the car lost controll (his tires were 100% bald) and got stuck in a snowbank. then he pulled it put backwards and got it stuck in another snowbank:laugh:... then he just said fluff it and yanked it. all i can say is im suprised he still had bumpers on it. another fine example of the negligence of mk3 drivers. 

and then im thinking of going back to a resto cal look on my super. im thinking in resale value, i want it to appeal to more than just german look fans. this way i can appeal to young people who like lowered cars, or i can put a stock motor and rasie it back up for old people, or if a teenage girl wants it... actually, no. a teenage girl will ruin it.


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Justin- Build it for yourself man, the hell with "resale"! Suspension and motors are easy to swap for stock! 

Air-Skooled- Why havent they seen the road yet? Still in the garage on the project?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i know, it's completely in my taste, but i know im not going to be keeping it forever. by the time im 20 and am ellegible for my motorcycle lisence i'm probably going to sell it for a harley, or if my gmc sh*ts the bed im going to get a ford ranger so i want to keep it appealing to everyone 


and those havent seen the road because he wants to donate them to me


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Saw this over the weekend at Cruisin' the Coast show in Mississippi. '73 on airbags, electronic everything inside.


----------



## downy. (Oct 17, 2011)

Stumbled on this through google and was happy to see it's not dead. Definitively gonna keep an eye on this. I'm building a 74 super myself, but the front is as low as i can get it before the pitman arm hits the control arm when i steer. Have you run into this problem as well? I'm considering a rack and pinion setup from a 75 super, if i can find one. What have you done?


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

It is not dead... I am in Texas right now. I have some pics to update with. I will do it while I am here. I will be back on the project by this weekend!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

What do you guys do to lower the rear?


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

The back was lowered in the pic above just dropping the spring plates a couple clicks. 

The way we are doing it now is by actually cutting up the rear trailing arm thanks to loosenutz! We will have a 4" drop with stop suspension travel.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

gsusmaniac said:


> The back was lowered in the pic above just dropping the spring plates a couple clicks.
> 
> The way we are doing it now is by actually cutting up the rear trailing arm thanks to loosenutz! We will have a 4" drop with stop suspension travel.


Do you have pics?


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)

I know how you guys feel about the slammed supers thing....
I like the skidplate but I think you would be better off changing the inner pickup point
of the lower contol arm. Say moving it up 1-2" on the pan. Not that you really care about 
handling when it is this slammed but this will help and also eliminate the chance of hitting
those tabs the hang really low. On my super I have bent/folded them over a little bit from
driving around slammed.

































Slammed on those ATS wheels looks dope btw.:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

vw1303 said:


> I know how you guys feel about the slammed supers thing....
> I like the skidplate but I think you would be better off changing the inner pickup point
> of the lower contol arm. Say moving it up 1-2" on the pan. Not that you really care about
> handling when it is this slammed but this will help and also eliminate the chance of hitting
> ...


Nice looking Bug

Now drift that thing around (like this one) and be the SB super star :thumbup:


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)

Thats the plan










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e-MS_wMiZI


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

vw1303 said:


> Thats the plan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours? Thats awesome! Was watching that vid a few days ago.


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Well... I haven't died. Just had a crap load going on through the holiday season. We were still getting work done, just not getting the pics and time I wanted to keep up with this thread. 

So here we go, this will be a long reply but will show you guys what we have been up to! And I will try a little harder to maintain it. 



71DubBugBug said:


> I know how you guys feel about the slammed supers thing....
> I like the skidplate but I think you would be better off changing the inner pickup point
> of the lower contol arm. Say moving it up 1-2" on the pan. Not that you really care about
> handling when it is this slammed but this will help and also eliminate the chance of hitting
> ...


 First, yes here are some pics of the drop on the rear. I thought I took some pics of the jig and cutting, but I think they were on the Iphone that got sucks into the angle grinder :facepalm: 

We have been contemplating raising the control arm mounts, just havent put any thought into it yet. Definitely something that I want to figure out though! 

Anyways, here are the best ones I could find of the drop, if you have any questions, I could get some better pics. 



















In hindsight, we realized we should have done a 3" drop plate instead of 4" cause we ran into some issues with the lower shock mount. It pretty much sat on the ground before the wheel. So we cut it in half and then redrilled the hole higher and now have about an inch of clearance underneath it. 



















We also finished up the coils and got them all installed... pretty easy process building them. But we were a little ambitious the first time with lowering. We set the perches just high enough that they took up the slack in the spring and in they went! 



















And of course, the skid plate set down right on the ground! 










So we raised them till we have about a half inch under the skid plate- 



















And this is our final product... I think we are gonna through some 16" porsche wheels with a little fatter tires, then pull the fenders and lower it some more. The wheels will raise it and fill in the fenders and I think give it a little better look. But for now I am happy! 











We also picked up this nice little kit at BugJam this year that extends the pedal cluster. Gives you and extra inch between the brake and clutch pedal and make the assembly a lot smoother all around. I will get some pics up of that soon as we just got it put all together. 



vw1303 said:


> I know how you guys feel about the slammed supers thing....
> I like the skidplate but I think you would be better off changing the inner pickup point
> of the lower contol arm. Say moving it up 1-2" on the pan. Not that you really care about
> handling when it is this slammed but this will help and also eliminate the chance of hitting
> ...


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Lookin good.. I have my german look hammered super all worked out in my head


----------



## Superbeet (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread is a dream come true. I only thought air ride would get a super real low. So let me ramble a bit and tell me if I'm correct. You have the front struts on a 150# spring, with a coil over from where exactly? And you have a 4" drop plate, but a 3" would be more suitable. Minus the skid plates did I get that correct? Did you need a different stabilizer bar? and are the tie rods flipped or did you not do that? 

Anyways major props on the super. This is an awesome thread.:thumbup: 

cheers


----------



## jkallhoff (May 9, 2010)

this is like a super builders dream thread. i too have 73 super and i was totally ready to find some old strut and start hacking away and mounting some air cylinders in them. this is so much easier. good thread keep us updated.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

gsusmaniac said:


> We also picked up this nice little kit at BugJam this year that extends the pedal cluster. Gives you and extra inch between the brake and clutch pedal and make the assembly a lot smoother all around. I will get some pics up of that soon as we just got it put all together.


Like this one?
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1220896


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Lowered my 71 Super another 1.5" yesterday  ...... now I have to do some work in the trunk and well, it's harder to do


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

My favorite thread in the aircooled section. Let's keep it alive! :wave:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Lookin good.. I have my german look hammered super all worked out in my head


 Get it started and lets see it.... 



Superbeet said:


> This thread is a dream come true. I only thought air ride would get a super real low. So let me ramble a bit and tell me if I'm correct. You have the front struts on a 150# spring, with a coil over from where exactly? And you have a 4" drop plate, but a 3" would be more suitable. Minus the skid plates did I get that correct? Did you need a different stabilizer bar? and are the tie rods flipped or did you not do that?
> 
> Anyways major props on the super. This is an awesome thread.:thumbup:
> 
> cheers


 Yes you have that about right... all the parts we bought were from a company called QA1, I thought I posted a DIY for the coils, but if not- here it is again :beer: We do have flipped tie-rods, and will be adding a lowered 7/8" front sway bar and a 3/4" rear. 

This has part numbers and prices for what we used- 
http://www.superbeetlesonly.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12693 



jkallhoff said:


> this is like a super builders dream thread. i too have 73 super and i was totally ready to find some old strut and start hacking away and mounting some air cylinders in them. this is so much easier. good thread keep us updated.


 We have been working out engine issues, so it has been slow. 



71sbeetle said:


> Like this one?
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1220896


 Looks like the exact one... and it is AWESOME! 



71sbeetle said:


> Lowered my 71 Super another 1.5" yesterday  ...... now I have to do some work in the trunk and well, it's harder to do


 Pics Garey, you can't say that and not show us! 



tonytalksalot said:


> My favorite thread in the aircooled section. Let's keep it alive! :wave:


 Sorry, I didn't think many people were checking this thread so I haven't updated it much. I will try and do more in the keeping it alive section :beer::beer:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

gsusmaniac said:


> Pics Garey, you can't say that and not show us!


 Alright, but I promise they're boring!


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Looking good... at least you drive yours!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

gsusmaniac said:


> Looking good... at least you drive yours!


 Hmm, let's see, from May 2011 to July 20th 2012, I drove it ..... a whopping 49 miles!!! I used to drive it 24,000 a year!!!


----------



## Superbeet (Jun 6, 2012)

71sbeetle said:


> Alright, but I promise they're boring!


 
Do you rub fenders? Looks really good though:thumbup:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Nope no rubbing. Now running 205/65/15 rears and 175/65/15 fronts.


----------



## qletsinger (May 1, 2011)

Just lowered my 74 super beetle the other day with adjustable struts! Love the looks of it but it rubs on the fender too much because my rims are a bit wide... I have no idea what i could do to widen the fenders, i tried to bend them out but the fender didnt have enough support... Has anyone done anthing to theirs to make their stock fenders a little wider? I will post pictures of it soon.


----------



## westypoo (Jan 17, 2010)

what wheels and tires you running? that will help a lot for getting extra clearance. but i flaired my front fenders. im gonna buy windend fenders tho in the future.


----------



## VDUBONDUBS! (Jul 24, 2011)

heres my 71 super...not so much as slammed but it tucks 20s all the way around!


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

VDUBONDUBS! said:


> heres my 71 super...not so much as slammed but it tucks 20s all the way around!


Are you on air? If not, how's your turning radius?

I like it... a lot of work has gone into it! :thumbup:


----------



## Superbeet (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd really like to know how you lowered the rear. i know you said 3'' spring plates but what're the specs on those. I took it down a click and it suffers ride quality, of course.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Choupinette 001 by 71sbeetle, on Flickr


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Superbeet said:


> I'd really like to know how you lowered the rear. i know you said 3'' spring plates but what're the specs on those. I took it down a click and it suffers ride quality, of course.


 If you are asking me, we have 4" drop plates. We cut and rewelded the rear trailing arms. I will draw up a diagram to explain it.


----------



## VDUBONDUBS! (Jul 24, 2011)

gsusmaniac said:


> Are you on air? If not, how's your turning radius?
> 
> I like it... a lot of work has gone into it! :thumbup:





thanx man yeah ive got heaps of work in it. and yeah it on air....wont even roll when its down! tires pinch the body when its down. id like to do a 18" an 20" combo so i cabn ride with it lower than what i do instead of almost lookin like those stupid donk cars! lol


----------



## qletsinger (May 1, 2011)

Here is how low my rear end is, I lowered it by adjusting the spring plate 2 splines. I have about the width of a quarter between my tire and the fender and it has not been rubbing because it is sitting on the bump stop. I just thought i would share!










The clearance in the back at the exhaust is 2-3 inches... 










The camber is looking nice!


----------



## dunkelxson (Jul 24, 2012)

still dont understand how you got it so low i would love to have mine sitting that low


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

qletsinger said:


> I have about the width of a quarter between my tire and the fender and it has not been rubbing because it is sitting on the bump stop.


 :banghead:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

wannabaja said:


> :banghead:


 x2 
:laugh::what::laugh::facepalm:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Rides GREAT! opcorn:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Fork da ride man! Fat Chics are all bout the stance kid, and dat chit looks swagggg!!


----------



## downy. (Oct 17, 2011)

Any issues on alignments with those trailing arms? 
I'm down about 4 splines and have pretty bad toe, but if this corrects that and helps with clearance then I might be doing this next.


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

downy. said:


> Any issues on alignments with those trailing arms?
> I'm down about 4 splines and have pretty bad toe, but if this corrects that and helps with clearance then I might be doing this next.


Haven't had it on an alignment rack yet. But we made a jig that kept the stub axle in the same position as stock just 4 inches higher. So if you keep it straight, you have no change in toe, or camber!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Any updates?


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

My buddy is a slacker. His bug has been sitting in my driveway with a disk brake swap in the front seat and 16" phonedials in his garage. He has things he needs to do. But life has been nuts! We did get it out and drive it though!!!

Here are som extra pics, and a video.





Video


----------



## 71sprbtl (Jul 3, 2019)

I have a 71 super and just lowered the rear 3" and installed air adjustable shocks. I am having trouble finding a way to do the front without spending several thousand right now. I want the front adjustable as well but controlled from inside the car. Any ideas on the best way to go about it?


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

71sprbtl said:


> I have a 71 super and just lowered the rear 3" and installed air adjustable shocks. I am having trouble finding a way to do the front without spending several thousand right now. I want the front adjustable as well but controlled from inside the car. Any ideas on the best way to go about it?


What???

Are you only looking at getting a Spax setup to run in the Kafer Cup in Germany or something? Several thousand?

I lowered the front of my '73 with lowering springs, KYB inserts, and new bushings. It was maybe a couple hundred.


----------

